
Ask HN: Best way to track mortgage rates - techlover14159
I am looking to find a convenient way to figure out general daily movement of daily rates.<p>What would be a reasonably good and convenient proxy rate that is trivially accessable and tracks 30 year mortgage rates reasonably well?<p>Is it accurate to say that the 30 year mortgage rate tracks the 10 year treasury yield? For example, if the 10 year yield is down by 5 basis points as compared to yesterday is it reasonable to say that 30 year mortgage rate should be down by 3-7 basis points as a result?<p>Is the relationship between 10 year treasury yield and 30 year mortgage rate directionally correct?<p>If there is a better proxy that is easily trackable and is readily available, I would love to hear about it.<p>I don&#x27;t want to scrape lenders websites to get rates.
======
cjbprime
Something like [http://www.mortgagenewsdaily.com/data/30-year-mortgage-
rates...](http://www.mortgagenewsdaily.com/data/30-year-mortgage-rates.aspx)
seems convenient and isn't a specific lender.

